# Compilation: Die besten Filme bis 2010



## Beneos (7. April 2010)

Nachdem ich meine Herr der Ringe - Videoreihe wegen einem wiedereinstieg in Age of Conan pausierte habe ich nun mein neuestes Videoprojekt abgeschlossen.

Ein Zusammenschnitt der IMdB Topfilme und meinen persönlichen Favoriten!

Hier gibt es sicher ebenfalls Filmbegeisterte und ich bin sicher, ich habe den ein oder anderen Film vergessen - schließlich gibt es genug Geschmäcker

Achtung: aufgrund von einigen Filmszenen sollte dieses Video erst mit 16 Jahren geschaut werden.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzGT3bwgH9g

Viel Spaß


----------



## Manowar (7. April 2010)

Sehr gut geschnitten Dude :>
Aber bei 28 Days later, hast du nen Ausschnitt von 28 Weeks later drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind zum Teil Filme bei, die ich noch nicht kenne, aber arg interessant aussehen und somit bald von mir gesehen werden, danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit
Deine anderen Sachen schau ich mir auch mal an, wenn ich die Zeit habe (morgen bei der Arbeit *g*), sind mit Sicherheit auch so gelungen


----------



## Amarillo (7. April 2010)

Respekt für die Leistung! Hut ab!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. April 2010)

Richtig gute Filme und richtig gutes Video. Respekt!

Aber du hast etwas vergessen :

Ghostbusters, Scarface, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Jurassic Park, Dogma, Watchmen & Nightmare on Elm Street fehlen. ^^

mfg


----------



## Beneos (9. April 2010)

Ich danke euch! Watchmen, Fight CLub und indianer Jones fehlen auch! Es sind einfach viel zu viele für zehn Minuten - und weniger als die jetzigen 10 Sekunden pro Film wollte ich einfach nicht einsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Beneos


----------



## LaVerne (10. April 2010)

Beneos schrieb:


> Ich danke euch! Watchmen, Fight CLub und indianer Jones fehlen auch! Es sind einfach viel zu viele für zehn Minuten - und weniger als die jetzigen 10 Sekunden pro Film wollte ich einfach nicht einsehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es fehlt einiges mehr - zumal kaum ältere Sachen dabei sind. Wo sind "Die sieben Samurai", "Lohn der Angst", "French Connection", "Bonnie & Clyde", "Citizen Kane", "Der große Diktator", "Jaws", "Hell's Angels", "Curse of the Demon", "The Innocents", "The Haunting", "All quiet on the western front", "Apocalypse Now", "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly", "Yojimbo", "Witness for the prosecution", "The Birds", "Strangers on the train", "Gun crazy", "Goodfellas" etc. pp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. April 2010)

Beneos schrieb:


> Ich danke euch! Watchmen, Fight CLub und indianer Jones fehlen auch! Es sind einfach viel zu viele für zehn Minuten - und weniger als die jetzigen 10 Sekunden pro Film wollte ich einfach nicht einsehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hättest mal nen 30 minuten video draus machen sollen ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (10. April 2010)

Ich find das Video so gut, dass ich es in meinem Blog verlinken werde, wenn du erlaubst. =)

@Topic: Klar fehlt da einiges, aber in 10 Minuten so viele Filme zu packen ist unmöglich. Zumal man es nicht jedem recht machen kann.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. April 2010)

bin übrigends stolz auf dich das du avatar nicht mit ins video aufgenommen hast. egal was die leute sagen aber gute animationen machen keinen guten film aus.


----------



## Bloodletting (10. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> bin übrigends stolz auf dich das du avatar nicht mit ins video aufgenommen hast. egal was die leute sagen aber gute animationen machen keinen guten film aus.



Word!


----------



## Beneos (11. April 2010)

Genau das selbe habe ichg estern zu meiner Freundin auch gesagt! 
Wenn es mich wieder packt mache ich eine weitere Compilation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. April 2010)

Beneos schrieb:


> Wenn es mich wieder packt mache ich eine weitere Compilation
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gogo, need neues Material für meinen Blog. =D


----------



## Knallfix (12. April 2010)

Sehr gut gemacht.
Über die Filme hat sicher jeder seine eigene Meinung. Ich zb würde hätte The thin red line statt des fürchterlichen Saving Private Ryan genommen und Bladerunner fehlt sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber 
Terminator 1984 - 2009 
müßte es heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## XXI. (15. April 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Sehr gut gemacht.
> Über die Filme hat sicher jeder seine eigene Meinung. Ich zb würde hätte The thin red line statt des fürchterlichen Saving Private Ryan genommen und Bladerunner fehlt sowieso
> 
> 
> ...



Müßte es nicht denn der neue Terminator ist nicht so gut...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. April 2010)

Lammbock: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Yg4Q-o4AWG8 imo einer der besten deutschen Film, der fehlt!


----------



## Knallfix (15. April 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Müßte es nicht denn der neue Terminator ist nicht so gut...



Aber der erste
Von 1984 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## Bloodletting (15. April 2010)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Lammbock: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Yg4Q-o4AWG8 imo einer der besten deutschen Film, der fehlt!



Ha. Ha. Ha.
Danke.
Musste wirklich lachen.
Du bist 'n echter Witzbold!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Lammbock: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Yg4Q-o4AWG8 imo einer der besten deutschen Film, der fehlt!



naja nich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jian (16. April 2010)

Sehr mutig und sehr schöne Auswahl von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mutig deshalb, weil es ich solche Listen sehr subjektiv empfinde und immer wieder der ein oder andere einen "seiner" Lieblingsfilme vermissen wird. Ich als extremer Perfektionist würde ein solches Video gar nicht einstellen oder einen anderen Titel dafür wählen, z. B. die m. E. besten Filme... oder meine Lieblingsfilme bis 2010^^. Mit Avatar hast du allerdings gut daran getan, diesen nicht mit aufzuführen. Technik, Einspielergebnis und der damit einhergehende monetäre Erfolg machen wirklich keinen guten Film aus, jedenfalls nicht zwangsläufig.


----------

